# 240sx vs 300zx



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

just a simple question which is better?.....1990 240sx or a 1991 300zx non turbo? whos faster stock? what about if the 240sx has cold air intake is lightended catback exhaust and has a new cooling system(aluminum radiator,"custom chill pipes"? which do you think would be faster overall? not just on a drag?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

You should start at the basics...How much does each weigh and how much torque does each lay down. Basicly Apples to apples..... Oranges to oranges...Unless you just want to make Juice then go out there and get crushed or do the crushing either way Its all about the juice.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

the 300 non turbo is heavier (is it a 2+2, lots of N/A are, and that makes em even heavier) but the motor has (debatibly) more potentional, and it will seem quicker cause you have more under the pedal...the S13 is a sohc 4 cylender and it doesnt have the pep as the v6, but the car is much lighter and more nimble handling. the interior on the Z32 is hands down better than the S13 interior, and it'll have more options undoubtably, the air intake and catback exhaust and stuff is MAYBE, maybe getting that kae 10hp, they are sticker mods anyway..but thtas just my opinion










in short, just go drive em both see what you like.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

yea my question is tho what do you think the odds would be? right now its looking about 50/50.....i dont know if i like those odds and w/ the intake and exhaust im pushing 17 more HP and 13ft of torque....i guess they are "sticker mods" but im curious as to what i can do to crank more horses then?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

SHpaintball said:


> yea my question is tho what do you think the odds would be? right now its looking about 50/50.....i dont know if i like those odds and w/ the intake and exhaust im pushing 17 more HP and 13ft of torque....i guess they are "sticker mods" but im curious as to what i can do to crank more horses then?



dude if you want to race a Z32 in your KA24E with CAI and exhaust....you will get SMOKED the hell out......i have a 92 S13, Injen CAI, Apex N1 exhaust, 2.5" piping with no cat,no nothing, HS header, NGK iridium IX plugs, NGK wires, stage 3 street/racing clutch, VLSD (thing you dont have and is very important at your launch)timing at 22 BTDC, Z32 fuel filter........

And still i highly doubt that can beat a Z32.....never raced one but will just to later come and post to inform you.

Other than that the Z32 will kill your 90 s13:balls:

forgot to add......the stock KA24DE on a 91-92 does about 15.8-16.0, your E might be at the 16.5-16.8 (not sure)


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I dunno, i looked at dragtimes and really there is only a couple tenths difference between the E and DE, and after driving both I mean its only fractionaly faster on the top end


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

```
240sx f/b	300c	300 2+2	240sx f/b with mods
hp	140	222	222	155
torque	152	198	198	160
lb	2684	3219	3313	2684
lb/hp	19.1	14.5	14.9	17.3
lb/trq	17.6	16.25	16.7	16.7
drg 1/4	16.281	14.5	14.8	16.154
```


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> ```
> 240sx f/b	300c	300 2+2	240sx f/b with mods
> hp	140	222	222	155
> torque	152	198	198	160
> ...



and you got this from?

so your saying that a S13 DE with MODS will only do 16.154? thats bull....

Also there is no way a 300zx NA will do 14.5/ 14.8 STOCK.....they hit mid 15's.....your info looks way off.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Loki said:


> and you got this from?
> 
> so your saying that a S13 DE with MODS will only do 16.154? thats bull....
> 
> Also there is no way a 300zx NA will do 14.5/ 14.8 STOCK.....they hit mid 15's.....your info looks way off.



haha, 1/4 mile times are impossible, nobody is ever happy with the ones i pick 

I got those from dragtimes.com, i only use ones with pictures of the drag slip to make sure its a real time, so that may not be the absolutle best it can do, but its a real time a real 240 or 300 got :banhump:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> haha, 1/4 mile times are impossible, nobody is ever happy with the ones i pick
> 
> I got those from dragtimes.com, i only use ones with pictures of the drag slip to make sure its a real time, so that may not be the absolutle best it can do, but its a real time a real 240 or 300 got :banhump:



on the 240 it is about close, but for a 300zx NA its at the mid 15', Turbo Z'z are the ones that hit 14's


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

eh.. just go to the dragstrip and find out. talking about it doesn't answer shit.. just who can talk more junk about the other guy. go to the track and do it and post results.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Easier said than done, where i live there isnt a dragstrip within 2 hours...and I'm highly against street racing.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

go into the Z32 threads and ASK what the STOCK NA does, its gonna be in the mid 15's you'll see.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey I don't own one i couldnt tell you i'm just tellin ya what i saw on dragtimes, i'll go back and check..




http://www.dragtimes.com/Nissan-300ZX-Timeslip-3141.html

i mean, thats with minimal mods...i cant imagine a bone stock one is much slower than that


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

but on another site i got 

1990 Nissan 240SX SE 16.5

and 

1990 Nissan 300ZX 15.5


Which makes more sense to me...


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

look i was just wondering my odds my buddy has a 300zx and i have a 240sx were throughing a little cash on the races 10$ a race in sets of 5 basically the cars are matched....its within range of shifting speeds and speeds off the line!!!! i know now that with this much arguement over the 300zx time and 240sx right behind it i cant take him  calling my car club guys times time to race saturday night street if you live in madison AL come check us out and find out which are is actually faster!!...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> but on another site i got
> 
> 1990 Nissan 240SX SE 16.5
> 
> ...



it does........the 1990 is a KA24E, the De does about 16.00...remember the SE editions have the VLSD which helps a bit also, plust a few more HP and TQ


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Then i'd have to go with the 300zx paintball...


And wasnt the LSD available on pignoses? at least the 90 think, its certainly something I would like to get..althought im not sure i make enough power to even get one tire spining


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> Then i'd have to go with the 300zx paintball...
> 
> 
> And wasnt the LSD available on pignoses? at least the 90 think, its certainly something I would like to get..althought im not sure i make enough power to even get one tire spining



I had a 90 Pignose BASE editions......but ive never heard of 89-90 with VLSD. Dont really know if they where even made out of factory


----------

